# 20680 Global?



## vramirez (Apr 5, 2011)

My podiatrist coded 20680 and the claim denied for post-op/global.  Is this right?
I can't find something concrete that tells me I can't bill 20680 for removal of pin, deep.  Please help!


----------



## NikhilCPC (Apr 5, 2011)

*20680 Global*

Hello Vramirez

                       Yes it was denied for post - op/global. it is correct. as encoderpro it has global period of 90 days. but as per my pointof view it may not be denied becoz this the surgical procedure it must be paid if other service was performed with this procedure within this global period and having the same dx code would be part as global. other wise not. could you specify me one thing that was there any other surgical procdure being perfomed with same dx code as same cpt 20680 ws billed..

Hope this helps other wise elobrate me the cpt & dx

Regards,
Nikhil Jain


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 8, 2011)

*More information needed*

*Please post operative note for an accurate response to surgical coding questions.*

What was original surgery and original date of service.
What was date of service for 20680?
Was this performed in the operating room under general anesthesia?
Did you use the correct modifier?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

